# DWC Lucas formula



## grodude (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

 I'm going to be using 5 gallon buckets in a 9x5 tent. I decided to use the lucas formula for the feeding schedule because it's the easiest and very effective.  I have a few basic questions:

1) I'm going to buy a clone from a local dispensary.  When I throw it in a bucket do I feed it right away or only use water at first?  For how long? When I add nutes do I go to full strengthorhow much? 

2) When adding new nutes should I top off or replace the bucket entirely?  Why? 

3) Any suggestions on lighting and his many buckets to use? I want to grow the plants as big add I can. 

All info helps.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2015)

1) If it has roots feed her between 1/4 and 1/2 strength of what the directions says.

2) I always replaced. No worry about excess nutes.

3) Two 1000 watt hps.


----------



## grodude (Jan 28, 2015)

pcduck said:


> 1) If it has roots feed her between 1/4 and 1/2 strength of what the directions says.
> 
> 2) I always replaced. No worry about excess nutes.
> 
> 3) Two 1000 watt hps.



How many 5 gallon buckets?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2015)

Depends on what size you decide to flower them at. 
I would have 12 buckets


----------

